# Scam? Don't know what to make of this - "ebooklifestyle.com"



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I got a letter today from a company called "ebooklifestyle.com". It says they've set up an account for me, complete with user name and password, which they give in the letter. It goes on to say, if I want to become a customer, do nothing and they will start charging my credit card ending in XXXX (and they give the correct number here!) $24.95 per month.

I've never heard of this outfit. I tried to log on using the user name and password in the letter, and I got the "invalid user ID or password" error.

Anybody else heard of this?


----------



## MalcolmLaurel (Dec 15, 2013)

Immediately contact your credit card company and report it as a case of fraud. They will probably have to cancel your card and issue you a new one.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Hard to tell where they got the cc number. Cyber crime will get worse. Anybody using a debit card is a fool!! At least a cc has $50 limited liability for fraudulent use.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Malcolm nailed it.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

That's what I did, but I'm no closer to a real answer. I did try to call them. It was an answering machine. They did call me back, though, and I asked them how they got my credit card number. They claim they didn't have the whole thing, only the last 4 digits (sure!). They said it was most likely through some other online merchant who has an agreement with them to add on third party services. They said there might have been a tiny checkbox with some tricky doubletalk that you have to make sure is checked, or unchecked, whichever. Seems pretty shady to me.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

When I find a merchant sold me out to a 3rd party scammer, I cancel both the [email protected][email protected]$.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jan 17, 2014)

Have you used the card associated with this letter at a local restaurant/arcade recently? I got the same letter as you and I have used that card at ONE and ONLY ONE establishment since signing up for it, so I have reason to believe there may have been a compromise on their end.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I don't think so, but I've got CRS syndrome.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

My wife was making car reservations on line and our CC was declined. We called our CC company and they told us there were some charges from the U.K. that didn't look right and they were about to call us but my wife beat them to the call. The sent us new cards within 24 hours and those charges were not accepted.

Today you need to watch you back and your CC very carefully.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I am beginning to loathe this damnable digital world. Every few days there is another fraudulent email baiting one to divulge log in or credit card info to pay a bogus invoice. All personal info should be barred from digital storage. They can look it up in a card file as necessary.


----------



## guest101 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello, I signed up to this forum to make a reply to this posting. I would like to see if we can determine who is responsible for our personal info being released.

I received this letter back in December 2013 and again today April 29 2014.

I didnt think much of the letter because the last 4 digits were incorrect for the credit card that i have.

Well today after recieving the letter for the second time i looked at my credit card numbers and they still did not match. I then remembered that i had purchased a $100 visa gift card back in november of 2013. Looking at those C.C. numbers it did match the gift card.

I have only made three transactions with the gift card before the ebooklifestyle.com got my C.C. info.

I would like to see if any of these transactions match yours.

I purchased the gift card on 11/04/2013 with balance of $100 visa gift card.

I again used it on 11/05/2013 to make a clothing purchase from a popular television show. Dont want to say the company since i feel they are not the cause of this.

Lastly, before ebooklifestyle.com (aka: Jet Fast Marketing INC.) got my info. I had reserved a car from Hertz Car Sales that I was planing on purchasing but I never went through with it. They required a C.C. to charge $9.84 for the reservation. It was labled as "FITTONED" on my transaction. This is where i believe my C.C. info became comprimised.

I would like to see if anyone receiving these letters made any of the same transactions i make.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## wilef (May 27, 2014)

Guest101, the $9.84 charge wasn't from Hertz, it's a scam: http://www.bbb.org/blog/2014/01/watch-out-for-9-84-credit-card-charges/

So your number was compromised and this ebooklifestyle outfit got their hands on a list of compromised cards. Got the same letter related to a card that was cancelled after the Target breach back in December. That they are still trying this number tells me I did the right thing getting this card cancelled. I was charged the $9.84 amount as well and it somehow got past Chase for months. It was Mint.com that actually alerted me to it, so I scolded Chase and got a new number.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

IMO, there are so many "personal data" companies out there it is difficult to determine if it was a data breach or data mined and there is a difference because one is "breaking and entering" while the other is legal even though it might not be 100% ethical.

These "data mining" companies have so much personal information about an individual it is really scary and all it is being collected legally every time you make a purchase with your plastic money!


----------



## thetinman (Mar 10, 2014)

I got the same letter (and 2 similar). They had the correct last 4 digits. Sent an e-mail to my bank with the e-mail attached. I was not charged the bill but within 1 week I was asked to testify against the locked up bad guys.

The problem is that these bad guys work in networks. Lock up one group and the problem keeps going.


----------



## ApplesMom (Jun 12, 2014)

I just received the letter - same as noted above: tried to sign in with the userID and password they gave and received an 'invalid" message. Called the phone number and spoke to an answering machine. Interesting is that the credit card they noted was last used in December 2013 and cancelled (by me) shortly thereafter when the credit card company sent me a bill with an annual membership fee of some $50! So, six months later, someone has old and outdated card info!


----------



## barbj (Jul 8, 2014)

I received the letter the other day. Couldn't figure it out. I called them, left a message, etc. somebody called me back today and when I asked how in the world they got my information, she said it may have been from a "third party marketer". Now that really ticks me off.

Thank you for this thread people. I appreciate learning that it is a scam of some sort, so I could pursue it.


----------



## blessedgrammy (Aug 28, 2014)

We, too, got a letter. I called to cancel, had never subscribed, and got an answering machine. I left a message, and a few hours later a nice man called back and cancelled. He asked if my husband had by chance been ordering car parts. When I told him yes, he said that if he checked the box that he wanted notification of other offers from that company, that this was an offer for the free elifestyle thing. He said they don NOT have your credit info, just the last 4 numbers, and they put that one there to make you aware of an impending charge or you might throw the letter away and be surprised when you got your bank statement. Ultimately, it is the fault of the auto supply website for failure to disclose that they are selling your info to third parties and this company is one of them. If you got a letter from elifestyle, you better watch your bank statement because the parts supplier could have sold your info to anyone. It is probably the ones from Hong Kong where he has been ordering motorcycle parts from that have done this. He also said ordering from any on line company and clicking a box to receive offers could have done it. It has ruined their company.


----------



## Ackattack67 (Oct 17, 2014)

I want to reply, because I just got the same letter, but interestingly enough, my card had been cancelled months ago. Maybe I cancelled it during the Target scam. So they have been sitting on it for awhile, and obviously I 
have not made recent purchases with it. I wonder if they got my card number from those who scammed Target?
I now have a new replacement card for the replacement card, as I used THAT one at Home Depot..


----------



## Burnsie (Jan 21, 2015)

> .
> Hello, I signed up to this forum to make a reply to this posting. I would like to see if we can determine who is responsible for our personal info being released.
> 
> I received this letter back in December 2013 and again today April 29 2014.
> ...


----------



## dodah (Jan 26, 2015)

I have received the same letter from ebooklifestyle, the number does match a card that I have never used to order anything, I am calling my bank right now to cancel my card


----------

